# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Spain to Ban Photos Of Police. Unable to cope with bad press from beating civilians

## squarepusher

http://www.npr.org/2012/11/21/165675...otos-of-police

Amid Protests, Spain Tries Banning Photos Of Police                                                                                                                              by Lauren Frayer




*Listen to the Story* All Things Considered
                                                                                                                      [4 min 52 sec]                            


Add to PlaylistDownload



                                                                                                                                                                                          text size                           A                           A                           A                         
                                                   November 21, 2012                                               
                      As anti-austerity protests spread around the  country, the Spanish government is drafting a law prohibiting citizens  from taking photos and video of riot police on the job. Video already  released on YouTube shows police firing rubber bullets into crowds and  beating demonstrators. The proposed ban on citizen photography seems to  have prompted even more people to join protests and take pictures,  including 12 year old Paula Carrasco.

----------


## thoughtomator

I predict Spanish-language EXIF stripper program downloads are going to be suddenly very popular.

----------


## talkingpointes

> I predict Spanish-language EXIF stripper program downloads are going to be suddenly very popular.


Whats the point, there is always tineye.

----------


## Origanalist

This will be a case study of what happens when you ban something.

----------


## paulbot24

Do we really need more case law on this? As Ron Paul likes to say, "Tyranny is old."

----------


## Origanalist

> Do we really need more case law on this? As Ron Paul likes to say, "Tyranny is old."


Apparently some people haven't recieved the memo..

----------


## paulbot24

I believe this man sums up the European situation perfectly.

----------


## Confederate

The UK has already done this.

----------


## Dr.3D

From the video footage I saw, it seemed  like if the police would have just gone home, nobody would have gotten hurt.

----------


## Demigod

> From the video footage I saw, it seemed  like if the police would have just gone home, nobody would have gotten hurt.


If the police goes home,the government buildings will burn.The problem is the protesters are protesting for all the wrong reasons.Even if they get what they want ,it will only devastate the countries even more.

For example in Greece they take a 14th paycheck + a Christmas and New Years Bonus and they retire at ages like 55-60 ( in my country they are going to raise it to 67 because there is no money in the pensions fund ).And they are protesting for the government not to cut those benefits although they have an enormous deficit.

The EU is also just completely destroying them further.All the bailouts come with a condition that Greece must buy a certain amount of weapons from France and Germany so the Greeks in a depression are buying frigates from France at a total price of 1 billion ,and buying Abrams tanks from the US when they can hardly afford ammunition for the 300 Leopards they bought let alone fuel for the Abrams.

----------


## Dr.3D

> If the police goes home,the government buildings will burn.The problem is the protesters are protesting for all the wrong reasons.Even if they get what they want ,it will only devastate the countries even more.
> 
> For example in Greece they take a 14th paycheck + a Christmas and New Years Bonus and they retire at ages like 55-60 ( in my country they are going to raise it to 67 because there is no money in the pensions fund ).And they are protesting for the government not to cut those benefits although they have an enormous deficit.
> 
> And the EU is just completely destroying them.All the bailouts come with a condition that Greece must buy a certain amount of weapons from France and Germany so the Greeks in a depression are buying frigates from France at a total price of 1 billion ,and buying Abrams tanks from the US when they can hardly afford ammunition for the 300 Leopards they bought let alone fuel for the Abrams.


I didn't see anybody trying to cause any damage, except the police force.  Most people I saw, were just trying to get out of the way.

----------


## Confederate

> I didn't see anybody trying to cause any damage, except the police force.  Most people I saw, were just trying to get out of the way.


The protesters were hurling rocks and bricks at both police and government buildings.

----------


## Danke

I hope eduardo is safe!

----------


## Demigod

> The protesters were hurling rocks and bricks at both police and government buildings.


That is just saying hello to the police.If you are not trowing anything at the police where is the fun.Unlike in the USA policeman in Europe are highly forbidden to use their firearm because god forbid they killed someone at a protest the whole country would burn.

So the protesters will trow stones and molotovs,the police will fire tear gas and use water cannons.If either side manages to isolate a small group of the other a serious beating takes place and the circle goes around. I have once witnessed a situation where while a cop was fighting a protester his gun fell to the ground before the protesters feet,the protester gave it back he holstered it and the fight continued  .




> I didn't see anybody trying to cause any damage, except the police force.  Most people I saw, were just trying to get out of the way.


Believe me if the get inside the government buildings everyone and everything in there is finished.If they can not enter they will pelt them with rocks and molotovs ( that will set them on fire )

----------

